# Rememberin the ABL



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Who here followed the ABL?

They arguably had the better league when both started out.

Yo Griffith, Natalie Williams, Crystal Robinson, Jen Azzi, Adrienne Goodson, Sylvia Crawley, Sheri Sam, Kara Wolters, Alisa Burras, THERESA EDWARDS, Katie Smith KATRINA McCLAIN, Debbie Black, Tari Phillips, Kedra-Holland Korn, Chastity Melvin, Taj McWilliams...

The players in that league made up 75% of the Olympic Gold Medal team in 1996.

Who was your team? Your player?

STuart


----------

